
Ask HN: How do you train your developers? - cto_frustrated
I&#x27;m a CTO of a funded startup and we&#x27;ve managed to hire 10 or so developers by now. We&#x27;ve had to make some compromises when hiring because we have trouble attracting top talent because of salary issues.<p>While I&#x27;m happy with the amount of effort my team is putting in, I have a feeling we&#x27;re losing a lot of opportunities by our slow progress. I feel there&#x27;s a lot of new technologies we can leverage, especially in the cloud, but when I make a push for them I feel there&#x27;s often a misunderstanding in my team of what certain technologies actually do and how they&#x27;re meant to be used. We&#x27;re having problems even with older technologies like postgres, especially with sharding, indexing etc.<p>I&#x27;m happy to lend a hand and fix problems as they arise but I&#x27;m being stretched very thin by now. I&#x27;d like to invest some time in educating my team, so I&#x27;m wondering if you have any recommendations on how you handled the issue.
======
ddorian43
Are they specialized or they all general devs ? Could you take a lead-dev (or
specialized lead devs) and he makes the choices ?

